# Most Bang for the Bucks Reels



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Alright, I want to start another thread here. Name your best buy reels for saltwater. These are not high end reels but reels that are priced moderate to low that have longevity, good drag and etc... 

Name that reel!! I haven't fished long enough to name any reels...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm going to go old school and simply say the old Mitchell Saltwater Series (there were a few different sizes, but all pretty much the same).


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've had a Shimano Baitrunner about 12 years now ... think I only opened it up once. It's a bigger model with strength ... did some "night blues" back in the mid-90s and it was almost unfair how it allowed me to winch up 15-17 lbers and hoist them over the side of the boat without gaffing.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*relative question*

kind of hard to say without knowing what price you consider budget and what you call high end.

For me the 525 mag for out of the box simplicity and durability, others will argue the slosh (Bit cheaper, better drag,louder clicker, but no mags)


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

penn 706z, 6500 baitrunner, Jigmaster 500 thats right left hand reel!.. 6000 sahara.. landed many big red with no complaints...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

alright, lets rephrase it like this. If you were to start your fishing reel collection over again and you had a limited amount of money, what would you get?


----------



## Variable (Sep 12, 2006)

I am a relative n00b, but my Shimano Spheros 4000 has been pretty rock solid. It is under a 100 bucks, waterproof drag. I use it mainly while I am kayak fishing, so it gets plenty wet regularly.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

SeaSalt,
It's still relative...How many is "limited $"? For me it is under $100. There are many people on this board that would consider under $200 "moderate" or "limited".


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

alright relative limited funds for average income family... lets just say if you had a cap of 150 dollars spend on a reel what would you buy?

If you think 40 dollar Okuma Avenger is the best bang of the buck that is okay too. Just don't go over 150. Penn525 is under 150 so it fits. 

Can't wait to go to AI and use my Penn525.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok seasalt here it goes with limited funds:

Reels: Daiwa Emcastplus 4500 (1) for togs and 5500 (2) for surf, Penn Captiva (casting). Would like to purchase my first conventional real and from what I have been reading the 525 mag seems to bea good one.

Rods: 7' beefstick for togs, 9' Tsunami for casting, OM heavy (1), OM medium/light (1).


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Abu 6501, Daiwa Emcast Plus. For Rods I think the OM surf series is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Well for $150 you can get a 525 Mag and many consider that the premiere surf reel.

Anyway, I have 2 shimano stradics ($120) and 2 shimano sysmetres ($80). I can't tell the difference between the two and the symetre is still at least twice as nice as the sahara.

Lots of tackle shops will not carry the symetre because they wouldn't be able to sell those stradics.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> adics ($120) and 2 shimano sysmetres ($80). I can't tell the difference between the two and the symetre is still at least twice as nice as the sahara.
> 
> Lots of tackle shops will not carry the symetre because they wouldn't be able to sell those stradics.


thats an interesting observation. going to have to try the sysmetres when I get a chance.

One reel that keeps on coming up that is good bang for the buck is the Shimano Baitrunners... I hear they can take some abuse and keep on ticking.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think Penn 525 Mags and Penn Senators are great bang-for-the-buck reels. The 525 Mags are super casting machines, capable of near Blue Yonder like distances, but a bit more durable and much bigger drags. The Senators are, well, winches that crank and store line well.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the jigmaster 501 is a good yak reel that can be very inexpensive...or so I hear...don't have a yak but since you do seasalt, thought I'd throw that one out there.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa capricorns/ss whisker sries spinners
daiwa selaine x 20-50 
and abu 4500-6500 c3/c4

those will cover just bout anything from surf or pier,besides the monster sharks

all can be had for under 100$


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Vintage Penn squidder thats made in the U.S.A.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Abu 4600 - 7000

spinning - Okuma EpiXer,for 65bucks its lasted me 4 almost 5 years and after all its been threw its still smooth



Matt :fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Al Kai said:


> Vintage Penn squidder thats made in the U.S.A.


is that what you use for salmon fishing up there?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a Penn Squidder for Ling cod, Rock cod, Small shark etc. I have it paired with a 12' Penn Power Stick. I average about 130 yards with a 4 ounce lead. I'm not that good at it yet. I have friends that can cast much further with this reel. 
This reel inexpensive and tough. (American made) It gets my vote for most bang for the buck.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

For conventionals, it's hard to beat an e-bay squidder...

For spinners, The Gold Cups from Bass Pro are decent and cheap. I got two GC-60's on sale for $39 each. Bought them for loaners, and for the kid to earn with. Still workin' fine.

Another good cheap ($59) spinner is the Shimano Spirex...I've got two 2000's I've had for prolly 10 years. Lot's of freshwater fishin' behind them, never even rinsed them off.

Just last nite, I was thinking of buying a Spirex 4000 for a backup.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

If I had to choose I'd stick with my Penn Slammer (460). It covers about 95% of my fishing needs, plus it will last forever.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

tha original SLH30-the ones with the metal reel clamps. This was the predecessor to the current and now discontinued SLH30...the original weighed a few oz's more but laid the ground work for the future Sealine bait casting reels.

can be found at pawn shops for a reasonable price- prolly around $25.00 - ain't that right Fireball?

With that said - Diawa's make a pretty bullet proof(sand and ocean) *resistant* reel.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Just last nite, I was thinking of buying a Spirex 4000 for a backup.


Wow... you a ho...


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

The shimano baitrunner is my choice if I was gonna start a collection for under 150 bucks - versatile and tough. No wonder so many other companies have tried to copy it.

I used to catch BIG blues by the dozen with baitrunner 4500s in the early nineties. I seldom if ever replaced the drag washers. 

I like the abu 5500-6500 series too. The abus are still serious bang for the buck.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Absolute (Pinnacle)Surf reel...got two of them for 30 bucks each three years ago...still going

Two vintage Penn squidders.....one was free and the other just purchased from e-bay three weeks ago.

One Penn 209M left hand model....special ordered new a few years ago and has not let me down. cost $54 new in the box.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Got 3 Daiwa EX series in 92 i think for 25 bucks a piece on clearance from Columbia Sporting goods down in SC....and I still fish them...caught a little of everything with them over the years..including my largest drum. Other than that..My Okuma Inspira has been a really sweet reel so far.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

for under $150 thats hard! the only things i have under $150 is a couple shimano baitrunners(well worth the price) and a shimano cardiff(again well worth the price)

the best reels ide have to say i own and have and will outlast anything else i own would be my shimano trinidads...they are like timex takes a lickin and keeps on tickin $400 but worth every penny


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

derekxec said:


> for under $150 thats hard! the only things i have under $150 is a couple shimano baitrunners(well worth the price) and a shimano cardiff(again well worth the price)
> 
> the best reels ide have to say i own and have and will outlast anything else i own would be my shimano trinidads...they are like timex takes a lickin and keeps on tickin $400 but worth every penny


sorry to say your going to have to give up your beloved trinidads-  way over the $150 limit.  

Gotta ask if they are that great how come no one else brags on em ? I suspect not many are willing to find out, being what they cost. Still makes me wonder.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a couple of Penn 525 Mags...great reels. Then I decided to do some expirimenting. I bought an Okuma Convector VC20-C, a CT style reel for $60.00 new. I took it apart and added two small rare earth magnets. This reel is about the same size as a Penn 525 Mag. It works great, right now I have it mounted on my Breakaway 123, cast real nice. It is loaded with Berkley 20# Big Game. I can probably cast the same distance with the Convector as with the Penn. Buck for buck ..... a fantastic reel for the price.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Best bang for buck*

My nomination is the squidder. I have a 525 mag and a squidder. I just ordered a SHA 30. 

For the money I would have to suggest the Squidder. BStarling made mine into a knobby mag. It casts great and I have little in it. I can buy 3 for what I can buy a 525 mag. 

I love the 525 mag and would not trade it for anything but $ for $ the knobby squidder is awesome.

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Squidders are excellent, Abu's are good too... for my money though add $25 and get an Avet SX... for spinners I'd get Shimano Stradics, but again add a few bucks and go to Sustains, a whole lot more reel...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*My personal Opinion*

The Slosh 20 is the best bang for the buck... I have that and the penn 525mag.. I like them both, and once you get your skill to a certain level the penn will out shine the Slosh. I just like the SLOSH bc it seems to be made better..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> sorry to say your going to have to give up your beloved trinidads-  way over the $150 limit.
> 
> Gotta ask if they are that great how come no one else brags on em ? I suspect not many are willing to find out, being what they cost. Still makes me wonder.


Trinidads are awesome but they have nothing to do with this conversation because of their price. That said, they are very similar to the Penn GS series except the Trinidad has a better drag, casts better and *weigh half as much*. We may not hear much about them because they are not ideal surf reels.


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

My Daiwa Silver Series reels are 25 to 30 years old. They are almost bullet proof when cared for properly and parts are still available. 

1300c (3)
1500c (2)
2600c (2)
4000c (2)

These vintage reels can be found on e-bay in great shape (gotta be selective of course) and sometimes almost new in the box for about $20.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

giacommin said:


> My Daiwa Silver Series reels are 25 to 30 years old. They are almost bullet proof when cared for properly and parts are still available.
> 
> 1300c (3)
> 1500c (2)
> ...


I forgot i have one of those...It's my wife's..She had several nice rod and reels when we met.. her dad is in the sporting goods business..so I kind of wanted to keep them in working condition for her.. ..anyway..great little reel..it still works great..Don't use it as much as i used too...a 2500c i think it is.I used it for several years.. throwing lures on a 7' Berkely rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*well*

I know what others have said but I have and like the Penn Captiva series, Okuma Coranado series, Expior series. I also have The shimano Calcuttas in the 400 and 700 seires. I haven't had any problems with except for 2 of the okumas which are 5 years old.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just scored a shimano baitrunner. I'm hoping this reel with proper maintenance will last me long time.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> just scored a shimano baitrunner. I'm hoping this reel with proper maintenance will last me long time.


Good choice, I have six of them that are 10 to 15 years old, and all still working like new. If you thought taking a 525 apart was fun, wait until you get to overhaul one of these


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> Trinidads are awesome but they have nothing to do with this conversation because of their price. That said, they are very similar to the Penn GS series except the Trinidad has a better drag, casts better and *weigh half as much*. We may not hear much about them because they are not ideal surf reels.



err, well that was my point I guess- I'll leave it alone


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> Trinidads are awesome but they have nothing to do with this conversation because of their price. That said, they are very similar to the Penn GS series except the Trinidad has a better drag, casts better and *weigh half as much*. We may not hear much about them because they are not ideal surf reels.


Weighs half as much? The biggest GS, the 555, weighs 23 ounces, while the smallest Trinidad weighs 15, which is a bit more than half. Comparing similar capacity reels, the 555GS and the TN30, the weights are 23 oz and 20.9 oz, respectively. The 525Mag weighs in at 17 oz while the TN12 weighs 15 oz. Twice (or triple) the money to save 2 ounces?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*$150 limit*

I will have to stick to my "Shimano" the Baitrunner and Spheros models will handle almost any type of fishing. (Spinning Reels) And last a long time (Taken care of) The Baitrunner has been around for years, and having that Secondary Drag system is great. The "Spheros" feel like a "Tank" this reel just feel great in your hands, build for puishment. Now for work horses the "Penn" SSm Metal will last and last. This was what i saw everyone using as a kid on the beaches of NY and Conn. The reels look so beat up,  and still cast great. I saw them in the sand, dump in the ocean and still work. I guess they arent big seller, because they arent pretty enough I have one that i don't really know how old it is. But it works just as good as anything i have...Its just ugly from being beaten up so much  i let friends use it ....opcorn:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing, yes, "weighs half as much" wasn't accurate but thats the way they feel (I fish both reels alot).

No, 2 ounces isn't worth twice as much $ but if you could further your research by actually using both products you would probable agree that the trinidads also cast better and have better drags too and maybe then you would understand why they cost twice as much.

Regardless, they are not under $150 so I'm not sure why they are even in this thread, but I had to defend the original trinidad poster, even if he uses braid as a shock leader.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

All 22 of them. With the three I bought in the last 2 months being my favorites, Emcast Plus 5500, SHA30, and SHA40. But all of the 22 get used many times during the year.:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> AtlantaKing, yes, "weighs half as much" wasn't accurate but thats the way they feel (I fish both reels alot).
> 
> No, 2 ounces isn't worth twice as much $ but if you could further your research by actually using both products you would probable agree that the trinidads also cast better and have better drags too and maybe then you would understand why they cost twice as much.
> 
> Regardless, they are not under $150 so I'm not sure why they are even in this thread, but I had to defend the original trinidad poster, even if he uses braid as a shock leader.


When did you get a Trini? I don't recall seeing one in your collection...are you tackle ho'ing behind my back?   

As far as the Trinidads casting better in a surf application, I'm a bit leery of that. If they were, you'd hear about a lot of the guys using them, but I don't think I've ever heard of or seen a surf guy using one. Now, off of a long range tuna boat, sure. That's what they were designed for: to cast/freeline live bait and to fight fish hard, so better drag and stronger frame is a given. I've no doubt in that situation a machined aluminum reel would be better than a graphite one.

But, I want to nominate an additional reel for best bang for the buck...the Avet SX. Sure, they are not purebred surf reels, but they perform admirably with magging. Plus, given the level of quality in their product, their customer service, and their price, it's amazing to realize that they've only been in the fishing reel business a few years (somewhere between 5 and 10).


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I never said they were designed for surf fishing, when did you get the Avet?


----------

